# how fast 9.9 on a 14' guessing



## BOB350RX (Jun 14, 2011)

how fast you guys think a 9.9 should push a 14' v hull? im getting 7.75 mph on my gps, everyone says it should push it faster but im wanting your guys opinion, im thinking with more weight in front will help right? but it sits nice the way it is any suggestions on what to do, would like to find a 15 hp, but not in the budget right now, what ya think? :?


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jun 14, 2011)

Honestly, it depends on how heavy the hull is and what shape everything is in, from the hull to the engine to the prop. Just putting a set of Boyensen reed valves in my 9.9 merc made a huge difference. But it was still a heavy wet wooden floored pig when I got it.


----------



## vbgreen (Jun 14, 2011)

i cant get my 9.8 to plane my 14' with much more than me and my gear. it runs great and i believe the overall weight of the boat and the 2 blade 9x9 propeller i have is holding me back a little


----------



## BOB350RX (Jun 15, 2011)

I KNOW IM ASKING A QUESTION WITH SOO MANY VARIABLES TO ASNWER, BUT I THOUGHT THAT 7.75 MPH WAS RIDICULOUSLY SLOW


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jun 15, 2011)

> BUT I THOUGHT THAT 7.75 MPH WAS RIDICULOUSLY SLOW



That is slow but how you have your motor set up makes or breaks your speed.Pics of your set up always helps.

Maybe you have the tilt set wrong which would make it not plane :?:


----------



## FuzzyGrub (Jun 15, 2011)

Ranchero50 said:


> Honestly, it depends on how heavy the hull is and what shape everything is in, from the hull to the engine to the prop.



+1 

A 10hp on my lite 14' fishmaster will plane no problem, not a chance on my 14' starcraft mariner-v. Pics will help.


----------



## MrSimon (Jun 15, 2011)

I had a 14' Mirrocraft with the seats removed and a thin floor put in. It was a very light boat ... maybe 300 lbs. We had a brand new 9.9 Johnson that would plane it out easy with three guys and gear in it. With that set-up, it was running somewhere between 8 and 12 depending on water and wind conditions. 

No matter how you do it, a 9.9 on a 14' is never gonna break any speed records. It should plane, but I can't imagine ever getting it over 12 or 14 mph.

I once rented a 16' basic v-hull with four bench seats with a new 18hp Nissan on it ... we had two guys and gear in it ..... that boat would move! I'm guessing somewhere in the low 20s.


----------



## jellio5 (Jun 15, 2011)

8-12mph sounds about right my 14 semi-v with a 15 does 18mph fully loaded with two guys...into the wind I get 16mph.


----------



## PlainBassCrazy (Jun 15, 2011)

8 to 12 depending on the load is what I was getting in my old 14 ft lowline.


----------



## BOB350RX (Jun 16, 2011)

ill get some pics on here as soon as i can, went out the other day and i believe my fuel pump went out, got parts on order, so soon as i get the parts gonna put them on see if anything changes, i was looking at the outbard for mod # and ser #, and noticed that its is tilted up quite a bit i dont remember putting it up that far could that be my prob? ill post pics asap, boat is fairly light, i would have to assume not far from its original weight from the factory, w/o gear, and i dont take much with me anymore, how does the motor being tilted affect it? should it be more parallel with the transom? not realy sure thanks for the post's on this!!!


----------



## lucescoflathead (Jun 16, 2011)

If it's an older OMC, I'd put a 15 hp carb on it. You'll notice the difference.


----------



## muskiemike12 (Jun 18, 2011)

By myself in my 14' seafarer I get it up to 18.6 mph on gps. Fully loaded with 2 in the boat I can get it up to 14 mph. 1980 9.9 Evinrude.


----------



## cavman138 (Jun 18, 2011)

My boat is a 16ft flat bottom and we got it going about 10mph. I think if I adjusted the angle of my motor or changed my prop I could get a few more mph's out of it.


----------



## bcbouy (Jun 18, 2011)

my 14.6 g3v bottom is about 800 lbs. loaded out and i get 8 mph wot with my mid 80's 9.9


----------



## krawler (Jun 20, 2011)

I had a 14ft Gamefisher loaded with a trolling motor, large battery, 6 gallon gas tank(full), downriggers, 3 10lbs weights, 15lbs anchor, Ice chest, more fishing gear then we needed and two guys weighing over 200lbs each. A 1974 Johnson 9.9 with a 15hp carb would push us 16+ mph.

fyi, A 9.9 motor will run pretty good on one cylinder but won't have any power. Also, a damaged prop will do the same.

Running at 7.75 mph start looking at the boat having to much weight, the motor not running on both cylinders, damaged prop/wrong prop. Trying to run at high altitude.

I don't think you mentioned what motor you have? 

One Solution:

Motor has good compression, running on both cylinder, carburetor cleaned but still not running over 10mph. A lower pitch prop might be the answer. Going from a 10 pitch to an 8 pitch will give more power at slower speeds and help to get the boat on plane.


----------



## BOB350RX (Jun 20, 2011)

IT IS A 79 EVINRUDE 9.9, HAS GOOD COMPRESSION ON BOTH CYLINDERS, BUT I JUST HAD TO REPLACE THE FUEL PUMP ON IT AS IT QUIT ON ME LAST TIME OUT, I POSTED THIS ON SUNDAY AND IT QUIT ON ME THE NEXT WENDSDAY, A WEEK TO GET PARTS, GOT THEM ON NOW ILL HAVE TO SEE HOW IT GOES, SEEING HOW IT THREW ME A CURVE WITH THE PUMP IM NOT SURE IF THAT WAS MY PROBLEM ALL ALONG, I NOTICE THAT IT RUNS A HELL OF ALOT BETTER NOW, REAL GOOD THROTTLE RESPONSE, I HAD TO LEAN IT OUT A LIL WHEN I PUT THE NEW FUEL PUMP IN IT WAS RUNNING SOOO RICH THAT IT WOULDNT IDLE SO I GOT IT TO FINALY IDLE AND RESET EVERYTHING, I WILL REPOST NEXT TIME I RUN IT HOW IT GOES.


----------



## ohiobass (Jun 20, 2011)

got a 1998 9.9 Johnson (with a 15 hp carb) on a 1998 Grumman 1467SP boat, that'll do 20mph gps reading with me alone. 10 pitch prop on it.
15 hp carb makes a very noticable difference!!!
Boat specs say hull weighs 460lb dry.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 20, 2011)

Bob, are you also an OGF member? I thought I just read a similar story over there about some fuel pump problem on a 9.9.


----------



## BOB350RX (Jun 21, 2011)

BassBlaster said:


> Bob, are you also an OGF member? I thought I just read a similar story over there about some fuel pump problem on a 9.9.



NO IM NOT ON OGF I HAVE BEEN LOOKING AT THE SITE, BEEN THINKING OF JOINING IT THOUGH, JUST FOR THE MORE LOCAL INFO.


----------



## BOB350RX (Jun 21, 2011)

heres some pics see if you guys see something that i have over looked i have got to run it yet since the fuel pump, weather hasnt coopertated, pics where taken between downpours, so i wasnt willing to totaly untarp it


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 21, 2011)

It isnt a bad site. Lots of crybabies and whiners over there. Nothing like this site. This site is run incredibly well compared to other forums I frequent. Theres just as many good people there as the bad though. Its worth joining.


----------



## BOB350RX (Jun 21, 2011)

where is grove city? im not real sure im about 10 min west of kent state in portage county


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 21, 2011)

Its a suburb of Columbus. On the South West side of town.


----------



## BOB350RX (Jun 22, 2011)

AHH GOTTCHA, I HAVE A COUSIN THAT LIVES DOWN THERE SOMEWHERE, THATS A HELL OF A FISH YOU GOT IN YOUR PROFILE PIC!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks!! Thats from one of the AEP ponds. Its on land that AEP leased out last year so i cant fish or hunt there anymore. :evil:


----------



## Rick James (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm shocked to hear some of the speeds others are getting out of their boats.

I'm running a 12' semi V that weighs around 450lbs loaded with me and all the mods I put in it. I've got a 77' Johnson 15hp 2 stroke that's running like a top with a 9.5x10 pitch new quicksilver prop on it. I'm getting 18.5 or so mph on the GPS with just me, and around 15mph with another 200lb passenger.


----------



## BOB350RX (Jun 23, 2011)

BassBlaster said:


> Thanks!! Thats from one of the AEP ponds. Its on land that AEP leased out last year so i cant fish or hunt there anymore. :evil:



HAD A SIMILAR SITUATION UP HERE WAS HUNTING/ FISHING ON SOME PROPERTY BY MY HOUSE TOO MANY PEOPLE SCREWING AROUND AND THEY CLOSED IT, HAVE BEEN GOING THERE SINCE I WAS A KID, DIDNT HUNT FOR A YEAR OR TWO B4 I FOUND NEW PROPERTY, THEN THEY LOGGED THAT PC OUT, FRUSTRATING :evil:


----------

